# Honey I Shrunk the Mustang



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone I have been getting request for shrinking info so I uploaded the doc to Hobby Talk

Roger Corrie

View attachment Honey I shrunk the Mustang.pdf


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Bless you sir!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

*shrink article*

Roger excellent article on shrinking cars thanks for offering it.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great how to Roger! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bad Dawg Slots said:


> Roger excellent article on shrinking cars thanks for offering it.




:thumbsup::thumbsup:Go get em Bruce!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

My computer is so messed up that I can't open that or even save it and view it.

Time for a new computer, this one's around 8 to 10 years old.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

vaBcHRog said:


> Hi everyone I have been getting request for shrinking info so I uploaded the doc to Hobby Talk
> 
> Roger Corrie
> 
> View attachment 112568


You should probably see Your Doc when it comes to issues of shrinkage....


----------

